# Train Stuttgart to Rome



## deltadawn (Apr 17, 2014)

What is the fastest/cheapest way (by train) to get to Rome from Stuttgart. You can add flight possiblities too but I think we want to go by train. We would probably leave Jan 5 or 6. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Germanwings fly direct non stop for under 100€ if you book early enough. 
You can go by train but it would take at least 11 hours and you would need at least 2 changes.


----------



## deltadawn (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks. I knew it would be a long trip but what would the best cities to go through if we did go by train. Yes, we may just opt for the flight.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bologna, Milan, Bern, Zurich, Basle...lots of possibilities but the cost might be a bit high for train tickets.
Long distance buses such as Eurolines, might be a cheaper option.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Play around with the train options on bahn.de 

Sometimes you get quite good deals on international routes, particularly for family groups


----------



## deltadawn (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The fastest train connection from Stuttgart to Rome takes 15 hours.
You should go to Munich first and take the night train (book sleepers!) from there!
Prices and schedule on bahn.de


----------

